# Ludwigia "Red" Hybrid vs. L. red, L.Atlantis vs. L. palustris



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

It does look like you have only two Ludwigias there. The top two do look like the 'Atlantis', which is, I believe, a cultivar of L. repens from a plant nursery called Atlantis, in Germany. The orange circle is definitely that. 

The other one looks like it's probably the 'red'. The red appears to be a form of _Ludwigia palustris_; I see no evidence that it's a hybrid of any kind and wonder who came up with all that hybrid stuff. 

Plant is second photo is an _Ammannia_. Probably _A. gracilis_, less likely _A. pedicellata_ (formerly _Nesaea_).


----------



## anniexue (Sep 9, 2014)

Then what's the best way to distinguish L.Atlantis and L. palustris? The plant in the middle (in between red, orange, and blue) was also sold me as L. palustris from another seller. Is that plant in the middle L. palustris, or something else.


----------



## kittenfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, I was also gonna say that the orange looks like atlantis because of the vein color. No idea about the red. The middle uncircled one could be arcuata x repens?


----------

